# Can you butcher potbelly pigs?



## cjg24 (Jul 31, 2005)

A friend is getting rid of two potbellied pigs. Can I fatten them and have them butchered? I have never done pigs before just calves, goats, and poultry.


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

a few people on here butcher potbelly pigs. give it time and im sure they will help you out.


----------



## holleegee (Mar 3, 2005)

cjg24 said:


> A friend is getting rid of two potbellied pigs. Can I fatten them and have them butchered? I have never done pigs before just calves, goats, and poultry.



GeorgeK has a really good website about raising potbellied pigs for food....(thats what they were intended for in Vietnam, Americans made them into pets)

http://windridgefarm.us/


----------



## animalfarmer (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi cjg24,I sent you a P.M. It may be of value.Regards,John.


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

PBP's for meat aren't raised as couch potatoes like the pets. A lot of folks raise them for meat, but they're raised on pasture or allowed to roam free on the land. You want a bacon pig, not a lard big. PBP's are bacon pigs when raised on pasture.

[email protected]


----------



## trappmountain (Jun 22, 2005)

Also check to see if the PB's were given pet shots. Certain shots given to pb's kept as pets make them unable to be used as food. That was the first thing my vet asked when I took mine in for his shots


----------

